# LG HB405 speaker channel not working Right rear Surround



## Richard Poll (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone in the know about home cinema systems? do the modern amps have fuses protecting each channel? 

long story short - i bought a second hand LG HB405 to replace my temperamental LG BH7430p unit on the understanding the only issue is laser needing replacement but got it all wired up to discover the surround right channel is not working l changed wiring, swapped speakers and the channel is dead.

any ideas guys?


----------

